# Locals!



## lexdigger (Sep 15, 2010)

Just thought I'd share some of the locals I've dug or had in my collection. 

 A Scarce local blob top soda... D A Wood Bottler Lexington & Paris Ky. 







 Local blob top soda... M. Benkhart Lexington Ky.






 Blob top beer... Capitol Brewery Frankfort Ky.






 Rare mini jug... Compliments of Geo. K. Curd Wilmore Ky. 






 A nice colored druggist... J.B. Simrall Druggist Lexington Ky.






 Local druggist and matching toothbrush... J. W. Gayle Frankfort Ky.






 Local blob top soda... F & H Lex Ky






 Scarce whiskey... Old Taylor Frankfort Ky.






 A Scarce local blob top beer... Sig Luscher Capitol Brewery Frankfort Ky.






 Big stenciled whiskey jug... W. J. Smith Lexington Ky. 






 Matching half pint... W. J. Smith Lexington Ky. 






 Super Rare local whiskey... Hunter & Bissicks Lexington Ky.






 Rare scratch jug... Vogt & Bartlette Lexington Ky.






 Local ground top whiskies... Old Taylor and Old Elk. Both Lexington Ky. 






 Stenciled crock... McCarthy & Bayles Louisville Ky. 






 Super Rare sample whiskey... Stoll & Vannetta Lexington Ky. 






 A scarce whiskey... possibly local? Reed's "Old Lexington Club" 






 Local advertising sign... Egalite-Wilson Fruit Company Lexington Ky. 






 A Rare stenciled jug... Goucher & Powell Phone 81 Nicholasville Ky.






 Common local ss coca colas showing how the style changed from 1902-1915. 






 A few marbles, just for fun! Not locally made, but locally Played!  






 I know a lot of other diggers love the local stuff like I do. Hope ya'll enjoyed! 
 Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry, the ground top sample whiskey is Old Tarr... not Old Taylor. Didn't notice the typo till it was too late!


----------



## photolitherland (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh my, those are some absolutely amazing bottles you dug there.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! I've been really lucky over the past five years of digging. I dug every one of these bottles except for three, and I traded for them with digging partners. Wish I still had ALL of them in my collection!!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 15, 2010)

Great local bottles.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 15, 2010)

........wow.....!!!!


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 15, 2010)

The amber Capitol Brewery didn't come out of the ground that minty fresh! One of my digging partners dug it and had it tumbled... and then gave to me as a gift!!! Thanks again Tim!


----------



## #1twin (Sep 15, 2010)

AWESOME..........AWESOME.........AWESOME.  I wish the amber Cokes were common in this area. Man I LOVE those jugs. Congrats on everything and thanks for sharing.    Marvin


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice stuff, Chris. Local items are my favorites, and it's always cool to see what different towns and cities have to offer.  ~Jim


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 16, 2010)

Locals are always great.  I appreciate and greatly respect any collector who takes the time to care about, collect and preserve their local bottles.  Especially love those colored locals.  Great job and good for you!  Keep it going man!  I have a couple hundred locals and consider them my pride and joy above any historical flasks or other "rares."  Anybody can collect the mass produced commons, but locals are another deal, especially in a group.  Just my thoughts.

 PD


----------



## rockbot (Sep 16, 2010)

Great locals Chris. I really like the Local whiskey, Hunter&Bissicks. SWEET!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## epackage (Sep 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 x2.....


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks! While we all dig our arms off for that killer bitters or historical flask, I LOVE the local stuff as much as anything else. It makes a personal connection, not only with us diggers but with Anyone who see's them. If it's local and Rare or Unusual... even better! 
 I also keep and collect any shards I find that I don't have a complete example of. Gives me something to look forward to someday! 

 Schroder's Bitters! 






 Six sided ip soda? Whiskey? This bottle is unknown from Frankfort, Ky.






 Stoll & Vannetta pint with script in amber... Ouch!!! 






 Eight sided Lex. Ky. Drug House! 





 Super RARE Wilmore, Ky. ss coca cola!!! Top was knocked off... OUCH!!! 






 It's nice to know they're still out there to be discovered!!!


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 17, 2010)

Great post Chris .Like to see those home town Kentucky bottles a.Heres one I WISH for .You have dug one broken haven't ya .
   bill


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 17, 2010)

Never dug a shard of a Nelson's, but did dig a busted up ip C.W. Robacks from Cinci in a light honey amber. Would have been Killer!!!


----------



## slag pile digger (Sep 17, 2010)

LOVE THE LOCALS!!!!!! I to am a "local" collector...wish we had colored  ones like those!!!  Michael


----------



## kwalker (Sep 17, 2010)

Some freaking nice money shots there!


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice local bottles! I like to dig similar bottles myself; when you think they have all been dug, another variant emerges.


----------



## edndlm (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice dug bottles & criers ! Hope you dig some nice Louisville Cures as I'm partial to them !


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah, I know you all have some nice stuff over that way. We stopped in Va. for a short dig on our way to the beach! 
 I have dug the crab orchards and a few other meds out of Lou. but I can't remember any cures. If I come across one I'll post a pic for ya!


----------

